# Emergency Conditions



## Anniehow (Oct 28, 2008)

has prevented me from getting my Oberon cover Yesterday!  You guys up north will laugh, but it snowed here in Louisiana yesterday so UPS pushed back my delivery date to today.  
Hopefully a leaf on the road won't postpone it for another day.
I have a flight to catch at 7pm tonight, and sometimes UPS doesn't deliver at my  house until 6 or 7.   I hate to think my new cover will sit outside on my front porch all weekend.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Annie--

Here's hoping you'll get it in time!!  Is there a neighbor who can take it in for you?

The pictures of snow in Jackson Square in New Orleans on the news last night were quite dramatic and beautiful, but they also showed some of the traffic problems.

Hope your Oberon cover arrives and that you have a good flight!  Keep us posted!

Betsy


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Yes, it's that time of year when the delivery guys push through, no matter what.

College students coming home from college are another story, though. My son just delayed his trip til tomorrow. Snowing in Oneonta and they already have an inch on the ground. 

L


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

You guys in the north don't understand what it's like when it snows and ices down here in the south.  We freak 'cause we're not used to it.    I'm sure the southern UPS guys aren't "wimps" per se, but things tend to shut down here in the Dallas/Fort Worth area the few times we get icy/snowy weather each winter, I can just imagine what it would be like in New Orleans because I'm guessing that weather is even rarer down there!


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

Leslie said:


> Yes, it's that time of year when the delivery guys push through, no matter what.
> 
> College students coming home from college are another story, though. My son just delayed his trip til tomorrow. Snowing in Oneonta and they already have an inch on the ground.
> 
> L


I'm an hour southwest from Oneonta and I can tell you that the weather in this area is bad! We lost power at 3:30 this am, most of the schools are closed (although not ours.....grrrrrrrrrrr) and we are not doing any extraneous driving. BTW, is your son at SUCO or Hartwick?
Ruby


----------



## thejackylking #884 (Dec 3, 2008)

I lived in Southern Mississippi for a while and it was absolutely funny when it snowed one day.  everybody was freaking out.  Kids built snowmen in the middle of the road to watch drivers freak.  I walked to the hospital to visit my son and I went by this doctor and heard him telling someone on the phone "it amazing we've already got like six inches."  Needless to say they ere nowhere near that amount of snow.  You could still see the tops of the grass on all the yards.  It was hysterical.


----------



## Anniehow (Oct 28, 2008)

I'm about 1/2 hour north or New Orleans.  We got a little snow in '04, but the last time it accumulated like it did yesterday was in '63.  I measured it and we had 3''.  I'm originally from Canada, so snow isn't anything new for me, but everyone was in such a good mood yesterday, happy, laughing, making snowmen and having snowball fights.  It was actually really great, even if I didnt' get my Oberon cover.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

The problem with snow in the south is that they do not have the provisions to care for the roads the same way they do in the north.  There is no reason to own multiple salt and cinder trucks, snow plows, etc.  So therefore, you kind of have to wait for the sun to do the major amount of work.  At least that was my experience when I lived down south.


----------



## Wisteria Clematis (Oct 29, 2008)

Leslie said:


> Yes, it's that time of year when the delivery guys push through, no matter what.
> 
> College students coming home from college are another story, though. My son just delayed his trip til tomorrow. Snowing in Oneonta and they already have an inch on the ground.


Leslie, I'm a little north of Oneonta and we have more than a foot! And about twenty minutes north of me there is almost three feet of snow. East of us (toward Albany) they have two inches of solid ice (forget the snow plows, they are firing up the zambonis). So whichever direction your son drives in to get up to Maine tell him to be really, really careful.


----------



## iamc (Dec 4, 2008)

It's all relative. When I lived in PA, 12" never stopped us. When I lived in NC, everything shut down in the city when we got 4"! So true-- the city just didn't have the equipment needed to get it clear, and people were not accustomed to winter driving conditions.

Snow in NOLA. Wow.


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2008)

This thread reminds of this song.  One of my favorites

Let It Snow : Lyrics

Oh the weather outside is frightful, 
But the fire is so delightful,
And since we've no place to go,
Let It Snow! Let It Snow! Let It Snow!

It doesn't show signs of Pauseping,
And I've bought some corn for popping,
The lights are turned way down low,
Let It Snow! Let It Snow! Let It Snow!

When we finally kiss goodnight,
How I'll hate going out in the storm!
But if you'll really hold me tight,
All the way home I'll be warm.

The fire is slowly dying,
And, my dear, we're still good-bying,
But as long as you love me so,
Let It Snow! Let It Snow! Let It Snow!


----------



## MonaSW (Nov 16, 2008)

Steph H said:


> You guys in the north don't understand what it's like when it snows and ices down here in the south. We freak 'cause we're not used to it.  I'm sure the southern UPS guys aren't "wimps" per se, but things tend to shut down here in the Dallas/Fort Worth area the few times we get icy/snowy weather each winter, I can just imagine what it would be like in New Orleans because I'm guessing that weather is even rarer down there!


I understand! I was stationed at Ft Hood, TX when it snowed several years ago. It was kind of funny to be driving around everywhere and seeing the roads absolutely deserted. They sent me out to check road conditions to see if we could still go out to the field.


----------



## TM (Nov 25, 2008)

Hope your cover comes before you leave!

As for the snow in areas not used to it - my sis (lives near Richmond) always gets a kick out of how peoplereact when they get snow -


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Ruby said:


> I'm an hour southwest from Oneonta and I can tell you that the weather in this area is bad! We lost power at 3:30 this am, most of the schools are closed (although not ours.....grrrrrrrrrrr) and we are not doing any extraneous driving. BTW, is your son at SUCO or Hartwick?
> Ruby


He's at Hartwick, majoring in nursing.

Now he is texting me that he is going to leave today. He has his last exam scheduled from 12 noon to 3 pm and wants to leave after that. I think he just wants to get home to mom's good cooking.

L


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Wisteria Clematis said:


> Leslie, I'm a little north of Oneonta and we have more than a foot! And about twenty minutes north of me there is almost three feet of snow. East of us (toward Albany) they have two inches of solid ice (forget the snow plows, they are firing up the zambonis). So whichever direction your son drives in to get up to Maine tell him to be really, really careful.


He usually sticks to the interstates: 88 to 90, 495 to 95 and home. He said that the Mass Pike is clear from what he read online. He's taking an exam now and plans to leave after that (3 pm) but I am sure he'll check the weather one more time before he makes his final decision.

He is in that "I just want to get home, I'm sick of school" mood. I remember it well.

L


----------



## Wisteria Clematis (Oct 29, 2008)

Leslie said:


> He usually sticks to the interstates: 88 to 90, 495 to 95 and home. He said that the Mass Pike is clear from what he read online. He's taking an exam now and plans to leave after that (3 pm) but I am sure he'll check the weather one more time before he makes his final decision.


Have him check the DOT webpage: http://www.nysthruway.gov/wtas/netdata/

They update it every few minutes and the map shows which parts of the thruway are icy and/or snowy, and if any segment of it is temporarily closed due to weather.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Steph H said:


> You guys in the north don't understand what it's like when it snows and ices down here in the south. We freak 'cause we're not used to it.  I'm sure the southern UPS guys aren't "wimps" per se, but things tend to shut down here in the Dallas/Fort Worth area the few times we get icy/snowy weather each winter, I can just imagine what it would be like in New Orleans because I'm guessing that weather is even rarer down there!


A few years ago, I was scheduled to present a day long workshop in Lubbock, TX. The weather was bad and flights were cancelled but I managed to get to Dallas. Since this workshop had been planned more than a year in advance, I felt this obligation to get there. So I went to Hertz and rented a car and headed out.

Let me tell you, people in Dallas/Ft. Worth don't know how to drive in what we northeasterners affectionately call a "wintry mix."

I pressed on, watching people drive off the road to my left and right. Sixty miles outside of Dallas it was like driving through a curtain. Suddenly, the precip stopped, the road was clear and it was smooth sailing. Fortunately, you can drive really fast in Texas. I made it to Lubbock in a bit under six hours.

The people at the conference were amazed. They assumed I'd just get back on the plane and go home! LOL.

When I got home and looked at the map, I realized I had driven the equivalent of going from Portland, ME to New York City.

Five months later I was in Lubbock, again, and that time I got stranded by a tornado watch. The weather in Texas ain't so great.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Wisteria Clematis said:


> Have him check the DOT webpage: http://www.nysthruway.gov/wtas/netdata/
> 
> They update it every few minutes and the map shows which parts of the thruway are icy and/or snowy, and if any segment of it is temporarily closed due to weather.


This is great, thank you. I'll pass it along (although the way he was talking, I think he might have found this already, and the equivalent site for the Mass Pike).

L


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Since this thread seems to have drifted away from a discussion of accessories, I am going to move it to the Not Quite Kindle board. 

L


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I love the philosophy of drivers on icy/snowy roads, north or south, who "hurry" to get off the roads.  Do they not listen to AAA about taking their time.  Drives me crazy to watch drivers spin into the median on the interstate when just driving lower than the allowable speed limit would get them there safely.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

drenee said:


> I love the philosophy of drivers on icy/snowy roads, north or south, who "hurry" to get off the roads. Do they not listen to AAA about taking their time. Drives me crazy to watch drivers spin into the median on the interstate when just driving lower than the allowable speed limit would get them there safely.


Yes. Even here in Maine, on the first storm of the season, we have all kinds of accidents and fender benders. It is sort of like drivers need to remember how to drive in the snow.

By March, we are all old pros again. Sigh...

L


----------



## bkworm8it (Nov 17, 2008)

My first year here in the Northwest, I got up to snow and watched the traffic report. Called work and told them I refuse to drive on the roads with all those crazy people, some were driving fast and causing accidents. They thought just because they were in a big vehicle that Ice wont cause them any trouble!  I'm from the midwest and I know snow and black ice. 

So all the sane people call in and the rest get on the roads here LOL

Theresam


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

Leslie said:


> He's at Hartwick, majoring in nursing.
> 
> Now he is texting me that he is going to leave today. He has his last exam scheduled from 12 noon to 3 pm and wants to leave after that. I think he just wants to get home to mom's good cooking.
> 
> L


Good program there! I don't blame him for wanting to get home to your cooking, but I hope he's careful! I have seen the news reports about the governors of MA and NH declaring states of emergency. 
Ruby


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

I lived up north for a while, job related. After watching 34 cars and trucks spin into the ditches or medians on my way to work one day I decided enough of that and moved back to Florida.  I was in a 4 wheel drive and didn't have any trouble, but figured one day my luck would run out.  So now I drive in crazy Miami traffic.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Leslie said:


> He's at Hartwick, majoring in nursing.
> 
> Now he is texting me that he is going to leave today. He has his last exam scheduled from 12 noon to 3 pm and wants to leave after that. I think he just wants to get home to mom's good cooking.
> 
> L


Leslie, let us know he got home OK!

Betsy


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

The latest coming-home-from-college report is that he decided to wait, but it wasn't because of the weather. It turns out his registration for next semester was all screwed up and he needs to straighten that out. He also has a paper he has to rewrite (!) so he was going to work on that. I don't think that will get finished before tomorrow, though.

L


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

At least you know where he is. Sounds like some bad weather!

http://www.usatoday.com/weather/storms/winter/2008-12-12-ice-storm_N.htm?csp=34

Betsy


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Watching the local news, it looks like we were really lucky here in our little pocket of Maine. Bad weather all around us and I guess NH is a mess. Once the rain stopped this morning, it actually turned into a nice day. We never lost power, didn't lose any branches. 

My parents are without cable and of course, my father is going crazy without any TV. And of course, they never called to say they were without cable--never called me or the cable company. Sigh...

L


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

My husband is a champion snow driver.  It snows two inches around here an people panic (abandon your cars now!!!).  One time, when it was a significant amount of accumulation he was driving home and it took him WAAAY longer than usual -- it's only 5 miles and it was going on an hour since he'd called to say he was leaving.  I was kinda-sorta-but-not-really beginning to worry when he walked in.  Said he'd stopped 3 times to help people get going who were spinning their tires faster and faster and just making slipperier and slipperier ice patches under their wheels.  He made it home fine in a little rear wheel drive Mazda truck, though he did walk the last little bit because the one steepish hill in the neighborhood had not been treated at all yet. . .

Ann


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

Leslie said:


> The latest coming-home-from-college report is that he decided to wait, but it wasn't because of the weather. It turns out his registration for next semester was all screwed up and he needs to straighten that out. He also has a paper he has to rewrite (!) so he was going to work on that. I don't think that will get finished before tomorrow, though.
> 
> L


Keep the updates coming until he gets home. You have a lot of people out here worrying about him and you. Ice is so tricky to drive on.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Gables Girl said:


> Keep the updates coming until he gets home. You have a lot of people out here worrying about him and you. Ice is so tricky to drive on.


Thanks, GG!

Although I would have liked to see him tonight, I have to say I am relieved he'll be making the drive tomorrow in daylight and I think much better weather.

L


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

drenee said:


> I love the philosophy of drivers on icy/snowy roads, north or south, who "hurry" to get off the roads. Do they not listen to AAA about taking their time. Drives me crazy to watch drivers spin into the median on the interstate when just driving lower than the allowable speed limit would get them there safely.


Where I live the phrase "taking your time" when your talking about driving means actually going the speed limit.


----------



## Teninx (Oct 27, 2008)

Power returned about an hour ago after going out Friday around 7:00 AM. One huge tree fell in the yard so close to the house that the brances scraped the shutters and broke the edges of two shingles....when the tree broke and fell, it sounding like an explosion and as I hurried outside, I watched transformers blow up on the power poles all up and down the street. We're lucky power is back today....some folks won't have it for two more days.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Teninx said:


> Power returned about an hour ago after going out Friday around 7:00 AM. One huge tree fell in the yard so close to the house that the brances scraped the shutters and broke the edges of two shingles....when the tree broke and fell, it sounding like an explosion and as I hurried outside, I watched transformers blow up on the power poles all up and down the street. We're lucky power is back today....some folks won't have it for two more days.


Wow...glad to hear you are okay! Is Mrs. Ten okay, too?

I stayed in all day today but was out this morning. Just a mile from us, things are much worse. Limbs down and so on. My parents are still without cable. We really are in a "lucky pocket" here on my street. I am wondering if it is because we are up on a hill.

L


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

My son is home, safe and sound. He got here about 30 minutes ago. He said the driving was fine. Roads were clear and not too much traffic. He is glad to be home and is now happily playing Mario soccer on the Wii.

L


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2008)

We see where you rate Leslie. "Hi, Mom. Wasn't a bad drive. See ya later, gotta Wii."


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

Leslie said:


> My son is home, safe and sound. He got here about 30 minutes ago. He said the driving was fine. Roads were clear and not too much traffic. He is glad to be home and is now happily playing Mario soccer on the Wii.
> 
> L


Lesile: I am happy to hear your son is home safe and sound


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

Leslie said:


> My son is home, safe and sound. He got here about 30 minutes ago. He said the driving was fine. Roads were clear and not too much traffic. He is glad to be home and is now happily playing Mario soccer on the Wii.
> 
> L


Glad to know he is home and everything is back to normal with him home, I'm amazed he didn't look for food before he hit the Wii. Perhaps you can sleep tonight. Now if your parents would just get cable back.....


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Gables Girl said:


> Glad to know he is home and everything is back to normal with him home, I'm amazed he didn't look for food before he hit the Wii. Perhaps you can sleep tonight. Now if your parents would just get cable back.....


Oh, he ate. He wolfed down a hamburger with a glass of water, then headed for the living room. He did talk to me for a few minutes while he ate!

L


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Glad he is safely home Leslie. 

Linda


----------



## Teninx (Oct 27, 2008)

Leslie, glad your son made it home safely. When I was in college, I'd drive twelve miles in a Nor'easter for pizza without a second thought!

Mrs. Ten is fine. Fortunatly, her routine remained about the same....except that she had to watch videos instead of Jewelry TV for a day and a half. I'm freaking exhausted, however. First night, no sleep...second night, constantly interrupted sleep refuling the generator every few hours and the fireplace and the auxillary heaters. I will hand it to Laurie....she just shrugged it off and told me she was doing good.


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

> My son is home, safe and sound. He got here about 30 minutes ago. He said the driving was fine. Roads were clear and not too much traffic. He is glad to be home and is now happily playing Mario soccer on the Wii.
> 
> L


SO glad to hear that your son got home safely! I hope he enjoys his break from school.....what I'd give for one of those 3 or 4 week breaks right about now, sigh.......!
Ruby


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Glad to hear Leslie's son and Mrs. Ten are both doing OK!  

Betsy


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

Teninx said:


> Leslie, glad your son made it home safely. When I was in college, I'd drive twelve miles in a Nor'easter for pizza without a second thought!
> 
> Mrs. Ten is fine. Fortunatly, her routine remained about the same....except that she had to watch videos instead of Jewelry TV for a day and a half. I'm freaking exhausted, however. First night, no sleep...second night, constantly interrupted sleep refuling the generator every few hours and the fireplace and the auxillary heaters. I will hand it to Laurie....she just shrugged it off and told me she was doing good.


*Glad Mrs. Ten is fine and what a trooper...I can only imagine how hard it was going without Jewelry TV for that long but it was good for your wallet  I hope that you were able to rest up some.

Leslie, glad that your son arrived home safely ))*


----------

